# Protect Your outdoor Projector?



## spiney99 (May 6, 2013)

Hi Everyone,
Longtime Lurker here. I hope you don't hold that against me as I post a question looking for help!

I normally only project on Halloween Night because I am usually giving out candy at the foot of my driveway. The projectors are under a watchful eye at all times.

I am thinking of extending the "show" through the week, but I am located in the Northeast. This means potential rain/cold/frost you name it!

Do Any of you keep you projector outside?

If yes, How do you protect from elements and secure from theft??

Thanks, here is an example from a few years ago.. Last years didn't come out well on camera..


----------



## DarkOne (Oct 16, 2012)

I didn't keep mine outside last year overnight, but I would put it out every night for about 4 hours for 2 weeks before Halloween. I have it built into a tombstone that has 1 inch square steel tubing running through it and I chained that to a tree. I would just remove the projector every night at about 10. The panel is attached with spanner screws, which have a flat head with two holes in it so it requires a fairly specialized bit. I figured if someone really wanted the projector and went through all the trouble of cutting the chain or whatever, there was nothing I could do except keep honest people honest.

I had to cut down the tree in my front yard, so I have to figure out where to setup this year and try to keep the projector safe...


----------



## aidtopia (Sep 15, 2016)

Protecting from the elements:

I made a platform from a painted board and some wood scraps to use as feet. I took a cheap plastic storage box and screwed the lid upsidedown to the board. I place the projector on the lid and then snap the body of the plastic box to the lid, so the box is upsidedown and protects the projector from precipitation. (If I had done it right-side up, water could have collected in the center of the lid, since that that's recessed to allow for stacking of the boxes.)

I cut a hole in the side of the box for the beam, and covered it with a thin piece of clear acrylic to keep rain from entering the box there. Sticking the acrylic to the plastic storage box is a challenge. There doesn't seem to be an ideal adhesive for that. I think I ended up using CA (superglue), but it took a couple tries.

I drilled a hole through the lid and board to run power up into the box from below (which is why it was useful to have feet beneath the board). Since water flows downhill, it cannot follow the power cord into the box. The hole is large enough to allow for airflow to keep the projector cool. (But I'm using small LED projectors.) I used a GFCI protected circuit for the power.

I put a desiccant inside the box to protect the projector from humidity. Even so, I chose to bring the projector in each night (which simply involves opening the box momentarily). As the projector cools, vapor can condense on the inside of the box and "rain" down onto the projector. I left the box and power in place, which makes setting up again trivial.

Depending on the shape of the lid for your box, water can accumulate in the "gutter" (since it's facing upwards). I drilled some small weep holes to let that drain out.

Protecting from people:

I was able to mount my projectors high enough that you'd need a ladder to snatch them. Even so, I took them in each night, mostly to protect them from condensation.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Very inventive set up aidtopia


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

That is amazing! How many projectors did you use?


----------



## Doc-Dead-Inside (Aug 12, 2013)

spiney99 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Longtime Lurker here. I hope you don't hold that against me as I post a question looking for help!
> 
> I normally only project on Halloween Night because I am usually giving out candy at the foot of my driveway. The projectors are under a watchful eye at all times.
> ...


Wow... how many prone tors did you use?


----------



## Doc-Dead-Inside (Aug 12, 2013)

Ummm... projectors lol


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Your haunt is really amazing. All the projections look fantastic, I bet your TOT crowd loves it! I use three of four projections in my haunt. Of course, the ubiquitous singing pumpkins (a real crowd pleaser) and several apparitions. I bought Mr. Chicken's "The Ghoul" and I have to get him set up for this year. I will probably make a tombstone that can sit in front of the ghoul and hide my projector in that. The big thing on my projectors is they get pretty hot during the night so I have to have ventilation, maybe even a small fan. In the past I have used plastic crates as housing for the projectors, hidden behind bigger tombstones and black fabric to hide the "technical" parts. Please post what you decide to do, I'm always looking for better ideas.


----------



## spiney99 (May 6, 2013)

Hi Everyone!
Sorry for the delay . Short answer 3 total projectors (see below for details).

Thanks for the comments. It is a hit with the ToT crowd, but hearing positive things from fellow haunters is really special since I know the bond we share from working so much harder than the average house on our street to give the kids an extra special experience at Halloween. Everyone on this board is creative , and amazing which is why I have lurked for so many years . 

Projectors used in this video form 2015 (all BenQ)

A BenQ MW817ST (Short Throw) handles the full house and garage doors. 
A BenQ MX813st (Short Throw) Upstairs window rear projecting on a white shower curtain. 
BenQ ms504 was for the pumpkins out on the side of the yard. 

Last year I really became addicted :googly: and purchased an eh320UST by optoma. I bought it because it has higher lumen spec (4k) and 1080p capability. It also was an ultra short throw which allowed me to get closer to the house.
I had to change the house template completely (I have that on youtube as well along with the finished product), but I did notice some warping at the bottom that I will have to address this year. (none of my guests noticed it). 

I also added a monster no see um mosquito net screen in the front yard. it was Blatantly obvious but cool to the guests and I will have to decide what I will do with it this year. 

Thanks again,
Rich


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Your haunt looks great! Fabulous effects. Is the ivy and gargoyles all projected? I only use one projector and it is in an upper window, inside projected on that white shower curtain, so I have no advice for how to protect outside. I have seen where people build a tombstone or tree stump to hide/protect the projector.


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

That is really cool. Never thought about that. What software are you using?


----------



## spiney99 (May 6, 2013)

jaege said:


> Your haunt looks great! Fabulous effects. Is the ivy and gargoyles all projected? I only use one projector and it is in an upper window, inside projected on that white shower curtain, so I have no advice for how to protect outside. I have seen where people build a tombstone or tree stump to hide/protect the projector.


Thanks!
Yes everything is projected. The stone walls, Gargoyles, Ivy, Door, Gates that open etc..

Here is what the house looked like when I was making a template.

http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg181/richmullin/20160905_214701.jpg

Thanks again


----------



## spiney99 (May 6, 2013)

dflowers2 said:


> That is really cool. Never thought about that. What software are you using?


Thanks,

A few..Photoshop to make the main template of the house, then Serif Movie Plus to add the video and keystone movements like the gates etc.

Thanks!


----------



## jlogue (Jan 4, 2018)

I am new to the whole house projecting. I've got the mapping software, the video editing software and have been downloading video to use (along with my AtmosFX videos). But I am stummped on the cool effects used to change the whole house. ie, mansion brick or ship lap. Where are these coming from, do I have to build it in paint or something? Sorry if it's a dumb question, just starting out.


----------



## spiney99 (May 6, 2013)

jlogue said:


> I am new to the whole house projecting. I've got the mapping software, the video editing software and have been downloading video to use (along with my AtmosFX videos). But I am stummped on the cool effects used to change the whole house. ie, mansion brick or ship lap. Where are these coming from, do I have to build it in paint or something? Sorry if it's a dumb question, just starting out.


Welcome to your new obsession haha! Not a dumb question at all! 
Actually there are soo many ways to get to the end point that I don't know if there is a true "standard" way to do it.

I build the overall house "Skin" (brick texture) in photoshop. then use after effects and premiere pro for the special effects and putting it all together.

What mapping software did you get? There are several online tutorials for after effects on you tube.
For example, I wish I saw this one before I started:





There is also Phillips projections who put up a ten part tutorial as well.

I hope that this at least points you in the right direction.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Kind of late to the game, nothing new there. This looks amazing! You did a fantastic job!! I know this is an old thread but clearly you know exactly what you are doing so hoped I might ask a few questions! Wow, you did such an awesome job!

I've used a Home Depot, or maybe it was Lowe's... projector that allows you to change out a little picture to project and have been projecting a skeleton face on a tombstone for a few years but think I'm ready to start running with the big boys on an actual projection/projector. Spectral Illusions indicated they use a BenQ but didn't specify a model. Just checked and have mercy the price range on this brand is broad. They did suggest I get Native HD though. I want to project the Spectral Illusions ghost hearse in my driveway beside the cemetery. Not sure how short or long a throw I need, I have plenty of room so guess it could be either and plan to project from the front. I will need a decent quality scrim due to some light pollution from the cemetery. Anyone want to make a suggestion on projector/scrim? Thanks!


----------



## alewolf (Nov 5, 2012)

I built a cap for one of my graveyard support pillars that had a hole drilled in it so that it projected over the head of the audience. Theft was never a problem at my house. This year moved and lost or gave away most everything. Started a hearse yesterday.


----------

